# Prehistoric instruments found



## Moira

I saw this today and found it interesting. I don't know how reliable the source is.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ents_n_1544417.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


----------



## bassClef

Yes I read about this on the BBC website, so I'd say it's pretty reliable. It puts the oldest known music back another 5,000 years or so from what they previously thought was the oldest. I wonder what kinds of tunes were played way back then!


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thanks Moira very fascinating. The Huff and Puff Post is a well known news source and probably as reliable as any other particularly on items that should not need to reflect a bias.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Interesting. This shows that humans have always been musical. In a perverse way, I'm a little glad we don't have a record of what they played. Keeping up with nearly 2,000 years of Western classical music is keeping my hands full; I can't imagine keeping up with 42,000 years of it.


----------

